# Remedies for joint pain



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I came across a Google ad yesterday about a cure for painful joints. As I've just started to experience some pain in my right knee and the Doc told me I had early stages of Osteoarthritis, I decided to do some more browsing regarding this topic and found quite a few products which are supposed to reduce pain and regenerate the worn out cartilage.

The following are links to a couple of them

https://www.vital3.com/landingpages...jZLirRDO1BndIZQrjrBn9Nsy9cWlaJOArjRoCLqDw_wcB

https://www.dailyhealthanswers.com/flexoplex-reviewed.html

Does anyone use these types of products and do they work?

Richard


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Those 2 examples look like snake oil.

If you are on Statins, ask your GP if you can try a different one.

If any product says "Food Supplement" on the container, it is probably rubbish. There should be a small square with some initials in (I forget what they are) to prove that they have been tested for quality etc.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Could be right

But some products work
But you need to read the small print

Albert found one very good

But one ingredient not recommended for prostate cancer 

Even those who have been successfully treated 

Remember conventional medicine cannot recommend loads of things that may help

It's the age of litigation

So we need to research, consider and decide

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

While I was waiting to have my knee done the surgeon actively warned me off those remedies.

He didn't use the phrase, "Snake Oil" - his choice of words was far more graphic!! :surprise:

Far better for me at least (may not suit everyone of course) has been the mini exercise bike. Mine was bloody expensive, but what price health and mobility! On advice from the surgeon it is set with very little resistance since it is the movement that's beneficial. An hour every night while watching telly and my knees are better than they have been for years - including the "good one" which is not yet bad enough for an operation.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/original-Ma...1441476432&sr=8-9&keywords=exercise+mini+bike

Dave :smile2:


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought you all might say that it comes under the category of snake oil. I did think these might be different as Vital 3 offer a 365 day money back and Flexoplex 60 days.

I have been taking daily Omega 3 and Glucosamine for several years now. Have also recently been rubbing Magnesium into the doggy knee. Does this work! Not sure as I have been doing knee strength and back exercises.

Richard


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We don't know

Things are said to inhibit cancer tumours

Carrot juice for one

So do we try it

Bet your life we do 

The worst scenario he turns orange

The best tumours are inhibited

Attracted by the sugar in carrots 

They take the anti cancer compounds into themselves

So much has yet to be researched

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Science and the medical profession will never have all the answers, they don't even have all the questions......

Glucosamine is a superb example of something that the medical profession initially condemned, now my GP daughter says it is very effective......

Aspirin was discovered because people chewing willow bark did not feel pain in the same way, then someone thought that it might help reduce the damage caused by heart attacks as it stops the blood sticking together, but it remains HIGHLY effective except of course it is now banned for under 12's - I am sure we can all remember the pink, orange flavoured "Junior Aspirin" from our childhood containing 75mg of aspirin - the same as many of us now take to reduce the effects of heart attacks as mentioned - How times change.....!

Remember leeches used to be used to cure all sorts of problems..... they didn't but they masked the evidence of the problems due to reduced blood volume..... and they are still in use for some specialist uses..... the same as maggots to consume dead flesh from ulcers in some circumstances....

So do not disregard "natural" treatments - they often work but no-one can explain why or how (dock leaves contain NO active ingredients but I am sure we all found relief from stinging nettle stings by using them in our youth.....)

So even though some things may NOT work, if there is evidence that they do, do not disregard them.......

and no, I am not advocating either snake oil or either of the products linked above - I KNOW NOTHING about them, or the reasons for joint pain in the OP's case, but I would suggest that if you are taking Simvastatin, even if you have taken it for years, do discuss changing statins with your Doctor - I suddenly found such pains 10 years after starting, my daughter advise me to stop for a month and then discuss it with my own Doctor in France, the improvement happened in less than a week and the French Doctor agreed that a change was both desirable and needed and changed it immediately.........

and that information initially came form MHF about the problems and I almost swore blind that it could not be so as I had never had any problems....... I was wrong.....

Statins, one of many threads about them

Dave


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

No, not on statins.

Richard


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think before spending money on taking any medicines you should get a proper diagnosis of what is wrong with your knee. Only an X-ray and then possibly a scan can tell you. Assuming the doctor who has given you this prognosis is a GP then he / she may be right about what it is but equally may be wrong. It might be something that is treatable and / or something that needs surgery. Don't allow yourself to be fobbed off by the usual explanation of arthritis - it may well be that but equally it may be something that can be treated. Ask to see either a consultant or an extended scope physiotherapist.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The fundamental question is how did he diagnose "early stages of osteoarthritis"?

Such a diagnosis may well require specialist examination; x-ray, or other non-invasive techniques and possibly even a look with a small camera inside the knee joint.....

Ask for a referral, it should be available quickly (according to the Government.......) and may need the services of the radiology department before seeing a consultant (or registrar), if by any chance you have private health insurance this might be a useful time to check......

It is obviously NOT life-threatening but could result in changes in your mobility if left untreated and it deteriorates.

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We use glucosamine and chondroitin capsules. consultant told john he would need hip replacement 5 years ago. started these and is still pain free.
BUT I and other health professionals (retired) on here note that his gait ie walk, is getting worse. He is pain free so is forgetting the damage that is being done to the joint. As pain relief/prevention they work for some, but not all.Worth giving it a go,but need to take for a couple of months before seeing any benefit.
I have 'dodgy' knee no diagnosis, keeps me pain free though.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

When I had joint pains In my hands i was told to thwack them with stinging nettles as there's something in the 'sting' that relieves the pain - I can't remember if it worked 100% but worth giving it a go. . . .maybe it was just an old wives tale.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Apparently chrondroitin is not recommended for those with prostate cancer

Or those that have been successfully treated for prostate cancer, may cause remission 

How great the risk I'm not sure

Worth checking it out though

Aldra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Chrondroitin is also not recommended for those who have osteoarthritis of the knee - research has shown not only that it has no benefits but some research has shown that it can be positively harmful.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glucosamine

An article about "dodgy knees" that some might find interesting was published in the Mail recently:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ses-bed-best-shoes-pain-relief-need-know.html


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This might sound a bit harsh but is not meant to be.

Get used to the pain. I say this because most painkillers have side effects. Or, you can stop doing what you normally do.

I have a mental image of my aches and pains and most days I tell them to f*** off. It seems to help. :wink2:

I am speaking as someone who has virtually no discs left in my spine, have shrunk a couple of inches because each vertebrae is worn down and most of my joints are eroded. I also have Spondylosis in the upper back and neck. If I had been a wimp, I would have probably died (of boredom) years ago.

That's old age for you. >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey there my heathcliffe

I still think you are great

Not to be trusted on the lonely moors though

You should never have worn that wet tea shirt

With those problems

What a man

Sandra


----------

